# Badgers?



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

How common are Badgers here in southern Michigan? I saw my first one this last weekend in the Willamston area.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

25 years ago I had beagle get chased and chase a badger, 30 mile west of lansing where I grow up. But people been seeing more and more of them.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i know my dad has seen a few around the area in his day... i could have said he saw one in the williamston area before but maybe not....

let me know if you want to get him this fall, ill let ya barrow some stuff  he would go good in your living room watching over the place... the dogs would be like :yikes: haha

thats cool you got to see one though i have never even seen one


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I was pretty surprised when I spotted him and I'm hoping to see him again. If he stays around maybe we can get him? Bugger sure had an attidued:yikes:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

badgers? we dont need no stinking badgers :lol:

yeah ill let YOU get him this fall.... they are a bit to vicious for me... i wouldnt mind getting pictures of him though with my new camera


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> badgers? we dont need no stinking badgers :lol:


You beat me by 1 minute...


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I was back at my deer blind 2 weeks ago and something had burrowed under it. I told my 12 yr old nephew, "Bring your live trap back here and see what you catch. You might catch a badger". I was totally joking. WELL I got a call today...1 very pissed off badger in custody! This is in Southern Calhoun County. They set let him go but he was none too happy about being caught. I called the DNR & was advised while there is a sizable population in Barry county they didn't recall any reports from my area. :coolgleam


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I had one in the Lake City area. I was wondering why the high grouse population all of a sudden dropped off. I came up to his hole while riding my quad, in shorts, while he was home. He wasn't happy. :SHOCKED: I think he actually chased me for a few steps. The ole Honda got me out alive though!:lol:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I had one in the Lake City area. I was wondering why the high grouse population all of a sudden dropped off. I came up to his hole while riding my quad, in shorts, while he was home. He wasn't happy. :SHOCKED: I think he actually chased me for a few steps. The ole Honda got me out alive though!:lol:


 and go hand to claw combat??


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Huntsman27 said:


> and go hand to claw combat??


:lol: No, I actually had an old .22 rimfire in my left hand, but I couldn't get it swung around fast enough. He was charging, and it was quicker just to hit the gas! I was trying to raise my right leg up so he couldn't take a bite. He was that close! Pretty funny now that I look back.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Over the years I've only caught about 20 badger in Southern Michigan. I had one spot in Highland that I would catch a couple every year. Then they put in a golf course and houses. I still trap some property around the 18 holes of fun but no badgers with the heavy clay soil on these farms.

Griff


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

whats a good bait and a set for badgers? I know where a few are.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Any fox or coyote lure will work on badger. A dirthole set is as good as any. I would also set the trap so they step between the jaws not over like you can on canines. Long claws and short legs caused a few sprung 1 1/2 coils when I was fox trapping. 


Griff


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Their legs are also spaced farther apart on there body so the trap should be off set to the side a little farther. 

Make dang sure the trap is well staked as they will dig a BIG hole when they get caught unless they are in hard clay. I have only caught a few but if they had gone back out of the hole they could have walked away with the trap.

hey Doggie Remember when badgers were under total protection and had to be released. Not a fun experiance.

Then when the trappers assns of the state finally got a season on them they kept Mason and Oceana counties closed to there taking. That went on for a number of years until I screamed discrimiation at a DNR meeting.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

HunterHawk said:


> badgers? we dont need no stinking badgers :lol:
> 
> yeah ill let YOU get him this fall.... they are a bit to vicious for me... i wouldnt mind getting pictures of him though with my new camera


 Personally never noticed any unprovoked anger, I do know from personal experence that they like pop-tarts.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

You should kill every Badger you see! The cattlemen don't like them! Sniffle, sniffle.........:sad:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

2 summers ago there were 2 hit and killed within 50 yards of each other on Eastman Road about 5 miles north of Midland.

I have seen several (alive) up in the Meredith / Elbow Lake area.

They are around....


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Diggdug said:


> You should kill every Badger you see! The cattlemen don't like them! Sniffle, sniffle.........:sad:


 as I am a Japanese figter pilot!:lol:


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

So hows that fighter pilot thingy working for ya? Here I am in all my glory. Been trapping for 28 years, UP and LP.








[/IMG]


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice haul there Digg!! My apoligies for my uncontrollable sarcasm. Cheap shots are uncalled for fellas and one man's waste is another man's gem!!
tb


----------

